# Bujumbura, capital of Burundi



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Medaart said:


> Nice, but I can't stop wondering why there is a GREEK ORTHODOX church in an central African country like Burundi?


Perhaps due to the Lebanese community. The Lebanese merchants are in all the Francophone African countries.


----------



## u.g boy (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## gmt18 (Aug 8, 2012)

Another nice city from Africa. To those of you who have visited both Bujumbura and Kigali, how would you compare them (apart from the surroundings)? Kigali is generally praised for being very clean and safe, would the same apply to its neighbour?


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Looks very interesting. Preety good for a city in that part of Africa.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow beautiful city. Pleasant surprise, Lake Tanganyika is beautiful and so is the mountain backdrop.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Burundi is the most rural country in the world, but I think the urbanization is growing so fast


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice and interesting photos, looking forward for more updates..


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]façade sud cour suprême by Atelier Durable, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]Facade by Atelier Durable, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]11174804_646751012136104_7730715980325076454_n by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]11165120_990159587662722_3383566484338627965_n by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

9-bora-bora-bujumbura-akinyi-adongo by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]bujumbura by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]malin-hotell by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]dsc07916 by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]IMG_20140815_163146 by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]DSC_2934 by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]10458020_495182657291910_8609394198381281951_n by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]dsc07936 by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## odilrak (Jun 10, 2013)

[/url]dsc07928 by odilrak, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------

